# MECA- AZ Frequency Wars COMP - June 7th



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Registration at 6pm. Comp from 7pm till 1030pm,

Error on Flyer.

"Frequency War!

Date: June 7th 2014
Time: 6p registeration/7pm sound off!
Location: Superior Racing Development parking lot
Address: 1980 E. 5th St. suite 101. Tempe, Az

Bring your A game!"


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

SQL Concert Car Showdown? Hmmm... might be my first time competing.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Go for it Mike!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

One week away


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone coming?


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Bump see how this goes. Bring on the SQ vehicles!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

The real Subzero said:


> Anyone coming?


I plan on being there. Do we need to register and pay ahead of time?


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


> I plan on being there. Do we need to register and pay ahead of time?


that can be done at registration. 6pm


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

The flyer says registration is at noon. Did it change? When does everything start? I've got a birthday party to attend later in the evening.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Registration at 6pm. Comp from 7pm till 1030pm,

_*Error on Flyer.*_

"Frequency War!

Date: June 7th 2014
Time: 6p registeration/7pm sound off!
Location: Superior Racing Development parking lot
Address: 1980 E. 5th St. suite 101. Tempe, Az

Bring your A game!""
*THis is the revised FIXED flyer*


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool beans. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

bump
ESQUE


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I am in town and will try to make it out.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

For the SQL Concert category, what is the reference material? I don't have the MECA discs and want to make sure I will be able to compete (I am a bit new to competition).


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Wish I couldda made it...I'm chained to my office all weekend.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

mikey7182 said:


> For the SQL Concert category, what is the reference material? I don't have the MECA discs and want to make sure I will be able to compete (I am a bit new to competition).


Chesky Ultimate Demonstration disk.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought we were all supposed to be on the new MECA disc for judging by now?


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

UNBROKEN said:


> I thought we were all supposed to be on the new MECA disc for judging by now?



Hasnt been sent to us yet I guess.


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

I haven't heard about the new disk yet. I've tried calling Steve Stern but haven't had a response yet. Tbd

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I wonder why? I've had one for several months. Weird.....


----------

